# Apartment Haunt?



## orlokoclock (May 18, 2012)

Guys, I live in an apartment, so sadly I don't get to do my own home haunt. Instead I work on someone else's.

But tonight my partner gave me an idea. And then agreed to it. We have a first floor apartment with two full length glass doors leading to our patio. She suggested "Why don't we do a pipe and drape setup and do a halloween display?"

I am so happy right now! I can do my own 8 ft x 6 1/2 ft x 3 ft display! I finally get my own haunted something!


----------



## Troll Wizard (May 3, 2012)

Some people have also opened up their home or apartment as part of the display as well and have them exit through the back door. If they can get out without bothering anyone else that lives there. You could make it part of the experience and have them go through the apartment as part of your haunt. If you want to do something like that.


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol: That is a GREAT idea Orlo (sorry to shorten)! You can do like a big Halloween display window and it is the best of both worlds. Everyone can see your creative genius, but none of your stuff gets damaged/handled/stepped on. You will be sort of like the Macy's window at Christmas, only Halloween. That is such a cool idea, I have a suggestion for you. Check out Marrow's haunted display window, he is ridiculously talented and creates a whole "Halloween World" in a window display!http://marrowhouse.blogspot.com/


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Lots of folks here set up haunts and displays in small spaces very successfully, like Marrow (window space) and jdubbya (tiny front yard). It makes for a good challenge because it forces you to focus on the most important details.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Great idea Orlo. I'm sure you can do something great with big windows and added benefit, not have to worry about theft or vandalism. Can't wait to see what you conjure up.


----------



## orlokoclock (May 18, 2012)

I'd LOVE to do that Troll Wizard, but I am a few years away form the supplies for that. I'll build up to it!

I'd seen some of marrows work before, Pumpkin5, but I hadn't realized that his display was a window display. That's awesome! So I'm not alone in this.

I'm impressed with what some people can do. I hadn't known so many people worked with so little space, RoxyBlue. I'd just resigned myself to living in an apartment and never being able to do my own yard haunt like other people. That's why I started working for someone else's. Now that I have space, I'm SOOOOO excited to use it!


----------



## orlokoclock (May 18, 2012)

Thanks Hairazor. If I can get my camera working by then, I'll post pictures in the props section of the forum! Keep an eye out.


----------



## Cat_Bones (Jun 1, 2012)

I'm in the same boat you are orlokoclock, glad to know someone else was frustrated by apartment living and the lack of yard for a home haunt. 

I hope you come up with something great can't wait to see it!


----------



## Hysteria17 (Jun 15, 2012)

Sounds cool! the only problem I see with it is it interfering with you living arangements while its up since it will be in your home.


----------



## Haunted Spider (Sep 6, 2010)

Hope it works out for you. Before you invest a ton of time, make sure you are allowed to decorate according to your apartment rules. I lived in a apartment (Condo) style highrise that I rented for a year. You were not allowed to even put christmas lights in your window. I am sure it was just my building being dumb but halloween would have been pointless to try. I hope it was just my building and your display works out.


----------



## BioHazardCustoms (Aug 5, 2009)

I was going to suggest talking to your apartment building manager and making sure it's ok to do a display. A lot of apartment complexes restrict that sort of thing.


----------

